# Accu Remote dro



## Geerbangr (Feb 4, 2018)

I picked up an AccuRemote SS dro for the quill on my mill. Can anyone tell me if the scale can be cut down in size? I could probably get away with using it but there’s a couple inches of unusable scale I’d like to cut off.


----------



## Geerbangr (Feb 4, 2018)

Enco 20” mill


----------



## DougD (Feb 4, 2018)

It is my understanding that this type of scale can be cut to any length. I had a set of iGaging remote dro, and the scales could be cut. However, I would think this would be stated in the mounting instructions,  IIRC this was mentioned in the iGaging set I had. If it was not mentioned with the instructions for your scale, I would contact AccuRemote before cutting to be sure.
dd


----------



## Surprman (Feb 4, 2018)

I used a cut-off wheel on a Dremel tool.  That worked good for me.


----------



## Geerbangr (Feb 4, 2018)

Nothing in the instructions about scale cutting. I have an email out to AccuRemote. I’ll report my answer once it’s received.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 4, 2018)

If these are the same as what you have,  under “product features “ it states the scales can be cut to any size.


----------



## bfd (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a quill readout that was too long also, since the cut part was in the mounting clamp there was no problem to cut it don't use that section that was cut bill


----------



## Geerbangr (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks Z2v!! That would’ve made too much sense to include that tidbit in the instructions that came with the dro.


----------



## Geerbangr (Feb 6, 2018)

Here are the only instructions that came with the dro. Slim pickings, lol.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 6, 2018)

Have you mounted it yet?


----------



## Geerbangr (Feb 6, 2018)

No I have not. I’m out of town working for the next 3 weeks. I will get it mounted after I get back in town.


----------

